# Displaying threads



## wauhob3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Is there a way I can have the threads displayed only in date order? I really dislike everything being out of posting order in branches.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 27, 2007)

At the right hand side of each topic is a 'Display Modes' box.  Click on Linear mode will change for that topic.  For Linear Mode to be the default every time you log in make the change in User CP. Edit Options > Edit Display Options.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 27, 2007)

For more details on Keith's explanation and how to change the order of posts you see, look at this link. The link is one of many located in the "Troubleshooting" section (see the top of the list of posts for this About TUG BBS forum) that explain how to resolve various BBS issues.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

